# Canon 35 F/1,4L vs. Fuji 35 F/1.4 - on a Fuji :)



## EvilTed (Jan 11, 2013)

Nice comparison an backs up my own observations on just how good the Fuji XE-1/X-Pro 1 is with their 35mm lens...

http://fujixfiles.blogspot.de/2013/01/how-good-is-fuji-xf-35mm-f14-r-lens.html

ET


----------

